# Sticky  video help guides



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

by David-david

initially for Hobby, but some will be applicable to other motorhomes

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/71-hobby-motorhomes/136105-how-videos-hobby.html

many thanks to David-David for these


----------

